# British Cage Fighting Championship - The time has come 04/09/2010 Ipswich



## BCFC (Jul 25, 2010)

British Cage Fighting ChampionshipÂ® - The time has come

View attachment 318


British Cage Fighting ChampionshipÂ® The time has come

Saturday 4th September 2010

Trinity Park Events Centre

Ipswich

Fighters wanted at all levels - Amatuer/Semi Pro/Pro

Event sanctioned by ISCF.

Visit British Cage Fighting Championship please fill out a fighter application form for our records and email back to us at [email protected]


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Arrghh "cage fighting" .. Not the best name at all


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

gonna be a good show hopefully i will get matched up... :thumb


----------



## Ivo c. (Jun 5, 2010)

I just sent you an email with some swiss based fighters.

We have a brazilian Black Belt who is 12-2 as some more other fighters.

It might be interessting for your show.

Cheers

Ivo


----------

